# Show Pigeons/Strange Band



## Skisbabe98 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello I'm an Animal Control Officer who has 2 Show Pigeons in my custody (Massachusetts). One is a Fantail and the other is what I was told is a "Giant", He's a big white and beautiful bird. He/she has a band on his leg but no one has been able to tell me yet where this band is from.... Does anyone have any ideas?? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thank you


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

list the band numbers and letters here.....someone may be able to help


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Skisbabe98,

And welcome to Pigeon Talk. Thanks for posting on this board about these lost pigeons in your posession. Here are some links for tracking bands:

http://npausa.com/found_pigeon.htm

http://www.pigeon.org/lostbirdinfo.htm

http://www.ifpigeon.com/

You might want to bookmark for future reference as I'm not sure they'd be of much help in the case of show pigeons.

Some bands come from the pigeon supply houses and as Lovebirds suggest, it would be helpful to post the numbers here so that members can see the information and point you in the right direction. 

Another group you may want to post with is:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/911PigeonAlert/

Best of luck in finding the owner,

fp


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

If they end up needing homes, let me know. Plenty of room here.
Daryl
I can even drive down to pick up.


----------



## Skisbabe98 (Jan 13, 2006)

Here is the band number that is on the bird. I tell you, they are both beautiful birds.... Its just unfortunate how they came into my care....

IP8 (side ways 01) ZA 653 

What I mean by sideways, is the 01 is sideways, really strange, but thats how it is.

Any thing please let me know.. thank you


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for contacting us so the owner hopefully can be located. We appreciate you caring for them for now.

Do you mean IPB?.... anyway if you did...

That is a Foys Pigeon supplies band, I believe, I e-mailed them, lets see if they can locate the owner. Foys pigeon supplies has a distributor that sells ID bands.

The "01" probably stands for 2001, the year the bird hatched.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Older Foy's Bands ..*

As Treesa posted this is likely an IPB (Independent Pigeon Breeder) aka Foy's band for the year 2001. Due to the change in ownership of Foy's several years back, the records of the older bands are no longer available. I suspect that 2001 is old enough not to be traceable. I'm sure Foy's will advise Treesa of this should that be the case.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I rather doubt that they made it too far away from home, given the types of pigeon that they are. It may be possible that their owner is easy to trace as a matter of limited possibilities in your area. That is, if you tell us your city, it might be that there are only two such breeders in that city so calling around wouldn't be a problem.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Skisbabe98,

Can you check the band again, for more numbers and letters?

Vickie, from Foys got back to me and said they need everything on the band, numbers and letters. 

Thanks.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Please read*

*According to Foy's, that band was sold to:

Arthur Witt
In Manchester, VT.

phone: 802-362-2409*


----------



## Skisbabe98 (Jan 13, 2006)

Well as of right now, nothing has come up for these 2 birds. I called the information that was given but have heard nothing back. I want to thank everyone for their help and input, it was greatly appreciated.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Skisbabe98 said:


> Well as of right now, nothing has come up for these 2 birds. I called the information that was given but have heard nothing back. I want to thank everyone for their help and input, it was greatly appreciated.


What is going to happen with the birds? Will you be able to take Daryl up on her offer to take them???


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

They will be most welcome here if they need to be rehomed. As a matter of fact, I just got home from New York, 306 miles one way, to rescue 3 pigeons. I am very tired and really "saddle sore" but ready and willing to hit the road again if these birds need a home.
Daryl


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, Daryl, you're just wonderful.
Bless you.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I say, Daryl, you are going to be the Mother Teresa of birddom yet! I'll have to call you "Mother Pigeon" (no wonder you chose Pigeonmamma as your 'handle'!) 

What kind of pigeons did you rescue and what is their story???

I sure hope you hear about those other 2 birds!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, the birds from New York are from a girl who raises and shows Thailand Laughers and Cappuchines. Two of the birds, Beau and Belle, are nest mates, produced by a sweet summer love that ended up in a loft indescretion and nearly a tragedy. Belle and Beau are Cappuchine Laughers, and in December, a cat got in to the loft and badly injured Beau. Kim figured poor Beau was so badly injured that she took him to the vet to have him euthanised, and left him there pet carrier and all. When she went back for the carrier, there was Beau, still live and kicking, and being treated by a vet who had the smarts and compassion to give this bird a chance. Beau was at the vet's for quite a while, on Baytril, and there was a question on if he would ever fly again or not. Well, beliee me, Beau can fly just fine. The wing looks a bit rough, but is sound and strong. Now, there is also a tjird bird I rescued with this pair, and she doesn't want to be left out, Her name is Rosie, a pretty little red check racing homer hen, that Kim found nearly starved to death. Kim traced band back to owner, and was tolk "Keep her or kill her'. Rosie now is in the horse barn with the others. Kim vaccinates her birds. Her lofts were meticulous. She uses those "Woody Pets" pellets on her floors. When I got home, all I wanted to do was eat and go to bed, but I put out fresh food and water for the birds and gave the new kids time to eat/drink/explore/settle down, then turned out lights and did the same thing, myself. It's now 3:30 a.m. and I wish it was daylight already so I could go visit.
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I meant to tell you about the little feral pigeon Kim rescued and kept. I can't remember the bird's name, but I do know she told me what it was. I thing I was still recovering from getting lost at the end of my trip , calling Kim for directions, and losing reception with my cell phone. Anyway, this little bird was still a baby when found under a bridge, unable to fly. Kim rehabbed her for a month, took her out for a release, and the bird would go through the motions for flying, but the pidge still couldn't get any altitude, or fly any distance. Everything looked and acted fine, but this pigeon has "silkie" feathers. I got to hold her, and her feathers look normal at first, but a bit "frayed" on the edges of her feathers, but when you feel her feathers you really notice the difference. Her feathers are so soft.
I was so pleased to take these birds, Belle, Beau and Rosie. Kim is to appauded, she could have destroyed these two birds as eggs, or culled them at any time, but she chose to let them live. The vet who chose to save Beau and not euth. him also deserves praise, I think.
Daryl


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Daryl,

You are a very kind and caring person! I am so happy to hear those pidgy's have such a wonderful new home! You are GREAT!

Denise


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MANY THANKS, Daryl, for the update on your new pijjies! I was wondering about them! They will sure have a great home now!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Belle, Beau and Rosie are still trying to get used to all the space they now have. They were in a small loft, and now have 12X24 feet to fly in. Belle and Beau, being more a fancy, and fairly large to boot, are very "deliberate" flyers. They head in the direction they want to go, and there are no changes in flight plan until they land. My little figs act more like tumblers when they play in the air, very graceful, almost a dance. The figs have a separate loft, but some of the figs will end up in the horse barn with the big boys, the figs that I won't use for breeding due to size, poor quality, etc. Only my best birds will reproduce. The other birds in the horse barn , if they pair up, will end up either with wooden eggs or with fertile eggs from my breeder/show birds, if the cycle works out fine. These birds will be allowed to meet their parenting needs, just not with their own eggs.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, you are an amazing woman. I had been wondering about your trip so thanks for letting us know. Glad you have 3 more sweet babies.

Usually, I am not at a loss for words  but right now I just can't find the right words to describe how much I admire the lengths you go to to take in these pigeons. You are simply a sweetheart.  

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your kindness and caring in taking these birds under "your wing"..so to speak. I bet they are happy in their new and spacious home.

You are their hero, and we think so too!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow Daryl...


Outstanding!


Phil
Who just released five in the last two days, back unto their feral world...utg who almost never has to drive very far..! Lol...
in Las Vegas


----------

